# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  'Neighbours' star 'abandoned career for mum'

## Perdita

Former Neighbours star Annie Jones has spoken about her decision to abandon an international acting career to care for her ill mother.

Jones, who starred as girl next door Jane Harris from 1986 to '89, said that she was devastated when her 63-year-old mother Elizabeth was diagnosed with Alzheimer's disease in 1994.

Speaking to the Sunday Herald Sun, Jones said: "You go through a period of mourning after the diagnosis. You see the condition getting worse and worse and you know the person you know is never going to be the same."

While her co-stars Kylie Minogue, Jason Donovan and Guy Pearce all embarked on successful international careers, Jones said that she chose family over fame.

"I couldnât move because I had to be able to see Mum," she added. "I have no regrets about turning down work during that time. Mum and Dad were more important.

"This journey with Mum has definitely changed me. A lot of things seem to be very shallow to me these days. Iâve realised empathy is the key to everything. If we could all put ourselves in someone elseâs shoes, just for a little while, I think weâd all look after each other a lot more."

Jones, 42, is now a campaigner for Alzheimerâs Australia Victoria, an organisation which provides support and raises funds to help people living with the disease and their families.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Always wondered what happened to her when she left neighbours I remember when Scott, Charlene, Mike and Jane were school kids at Erinsbourgh high.

----------

